

Ask HN: Is it worth getting a job at Google? - 31reasons

I am a pretty good software engineer and have implemented many impressive softwares during last 12 years from implementing parts of JVM to distributed systems. However I am not good with memorizing language syntaxes and algorithms. To prepare for interviews at Google or similar companies means significant training in becoming a great "interview programmer".
Is it all worth the trouble of learning something that I never directly use day to day in my life ?
======
calculated_risk
Do it. I'm not an engineer but I just went through the interview process for
an analytics/strategy role at google. I was successful is getting the role. I
found the process fun and challenging. You do use those skills in every day
work at Google, maybe not directly but its valuable to be able to learn to be
efficient and think outside of the box

------
mingpan
I'd be curious to hear about where interviews _don't_ work this way.

------
angryasian
if you try and fail at least you know. if you never try you'll always wonder
if you could of done it

